# Looking at an 06 w/ 40K MT



## jaymzj (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm looking at a GTO from a local Dodge dealership, but after first impressions I noticed it has something wrong with the drivetrain.

During all RPM's, moving or not, clutch engaged or not, it has an unusual vibration which can be noticeably felt in the gas pedal and the shifter. Of course the savvy salesman swore this was a common occurrence in these GTO's because they have so much power. I wasn't convinced.

I went to test drive another one to compare and it was noticeably smoother. (but it was an automatic..)

Can anyone tell me anything about what that might be, if I'm wasting my time or not? Something common?

Appreciate the help! :willy:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Hard to say with the things people do to GTOs. It could be poly upgrades; it could be something is wrong. It's not normal, but that doesn't mean it's wrong (unless it's stock).

Try to buy a GTO from a forum member here or on ls1gto.com.


----------



## jaymzj (Sep 16, 2010)

The car looks to be 100% stock.
It's also 5 minutes from my place.. One reason why I was considering it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Ask to contact the previous owner so you can find out what he upgraded on the car, if the dealer is legit, they shouldn't have an issue with it. Tell them you want the car, but it is based on the previous owners info, and if not walk. Is it just an idle problem, and smooths out when you get going, or all the time? Is it down on power? Feel it in the steering wheel or your butt?
Good luck.


----------



## jaymzj (Sep 16, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Ask to contact the previous owner so you can find out what he upgraded on the car, if the dealer is legit, they shouldn't have an issue with it. Tell them you want the car, but it is based on the previous owners info, and if not walk. Is it just an idle problem, and smooths out when you get going, or all the time? Is it down on power? Feel it in the steering wheel or your butt?
> Good luck.


Interesting suggestion. Guess I can try that... 
The problem is not just at idle. You can feel it a bit in the wheel, and a little bit in the seat. It even sounds like it's missing from the exhaust. The "20-year service pro" at the dealership assured me that it wasn't a miss, but I don't trust anyone who works at a dealership.

The car moved well. If anything it seemed like it was down in low end torque. But that may have been because the traction control was on.. Does that retard the timing or anything? Not sure how it works.
Thanks


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If you have any doubts, it's always better to walk away. If the tires are not new, see if they seem to wear even. 

Post your location, and maybe an owner here could go with you to check it out.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

It has a problem. There shouldn't be noticeable vibes in just the pedals and shifter. These cars are very smooth unless you use poly mounts.


----------



## jaymzj (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea I think I'm givin' up on this one. I've had it up to here with that dealership anyways. At first they were trying to charge me to repair the car. Then they said they'd only repair it if I bought it. So basically, they hope no one else notices that problem so they can sell them some junk.

If anyone is still curious at looking at it, it's in Schaumburg, IL (Chicago) at Zeigler Dodge.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*price*

How much were they asking for the 06?


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*meant to say*

Meant to add, your right, if they won;t fix it without you buying the car, your right to walk away!
Unless you come back with, i;ll take it as is but knock 4K off the asking price for repairs!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would report the dealer to the BBB. They should fix the car regardless of you buying it. If they did this to you they probally did it a bunch of times to other people.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you are serious about the car and they are serious on selling it to you...

Ask them to take it to a Pontiac Dealer and let them give the car a once going over and present you with a fact finding sheet. If the car checks out you pick the tab up, if there are issues then you have some decisions to make. Do this if you really want the car and are prepared to trust someone you don't know. 

They will not be receptive to this I would bet, they will tell you they have techs that know about cars and are confident if there is anything wrong they would notice it. When they say this start asking them about the noted issues with them..... Strut rub rear end whine etc to name a few and ask them how many they have repaired? In other words fire questions at them they will have no clue to the answers to support your concern on having the car checked out by an outfit that has (or should have) knowledge about. Salesman are paid to sell they will tell you anything you want to hear, or convince you of crap with a line of BS they have no idea what they are talking about, once the car is sold and they collect their commission, they don't care what issues you have.


----------



## jaymzj (Sep 16, 2010)

roy said:


> How much were they asking for the 06?


18.9 on the windshield, 17.9 on the internet.

I'm glad someone else feels the same way! I don't know if all dealerships would do the same thing, but that just seems like bad business to me.


----------

